# How do you drill out metal studs?



## ChrisCarsten

for DWV.

On small jobs, I've always just burned up a couple hole saws, and used a punch for water lines.

Got to be a better way when you need to make a lot of holes.


----------



## SewerRatz

Fergi by me has a punch for the DWV. Never did ask them how much since I do service work.


----------



## ILPlumber

I use a greenlee knockout set. Works great no matter what the thickness.


----------



## Plumber3653

Thanks for the lead to a useful tool. Just checked a few sites and shows cost for a 1/2"-2" set for between $250 and $315, but would expect to pay a little more at the supply houses. Seems well worth it.


----------



## ChrisCarsten

Plumber3653 said:


> Thanks for the lead to a useful tool. Just checked a few sites and shows cost for a 1/2"-2" set for between $250 and $315, but would expect to pay a little more at the supply houses. Seems well worth it.


By 2" do they mean 2-9/16 hole size? (for running 2" pipe)


----------



## ranman

I use a hols saw made like this. lasts forever. http://www.toolup.com/lenox_18chc_1...pring.aspx?&utm_source=CAnextag&utm_medium=CA


----------



## 422 plumber

I worked for a guy who used a plasma cutter.


----------



## Widdershins

ChrisCarsten said:


> for DWV.
> 
> On small jobs, I've always just burned up a couple hole saws, and used a punch for water lines.
> 
> Got to be a better way when you need to make a lot of holes.


I just burn through hole saws and then charge them to the job.

Assuming you're using plastic DWV, what do you use to maintain a separation between the pipe and the steel?

I use these.


----------



## U666A

jjbex said:


> I worked for a guy who used a plasma cutter.


Bwah?!?

Could he not acquire a rocket propelled grenade? Or maybe dynamite? Lol

Seems a tad bit overkill.

Matt, we too use the greenlee kit. You can also buy yellow rubber gromets (hilti, I think) to isolate the pipe from the sharp steel. Not as crucial with DWV, but definitely w/ wirsbo.


----------



## ILPlumber

I have used a plasma cutter to make holes. Faaaassssttttt......:thumbup:


----------



## U666A

ILPlumber said:


> I have used a plasma cutter to make holes. Faaaassssttttt......:thumbup:


All the time, for making brackets, trunions, specialized hangers,1/2" plate etc...

Not 18 ga tin! 

That's like using a 36" on 1/2" pipe!


----------



## ogre plumber

A punch and tin snips.


----------



## Plumber Jim

I also use a Greenlee and just punch around the hole some more to make it big enough for the drain pipe.


----------



## user4

I have a 110 volt plasma cutter that was purchased specifically for metal studs, but they use 18 ga as opposed to 22 ga in high rises.


----------



## suzie

Hole punch snips and grinder oh my


----------



## Castiron

For water pipe a cone bit works for me - gets into corners too. Quick and easy.

DWV tin snips and punch.


----------



## Plumbus907

I've never used anything but a plasma cutter. I'm sure you could rent one if you don't want to buy it.


----------



## AllAces777

Depending on how many holes there would be, I've done casinos with 1000's of holes, the plasma was definitely the best for this, especially with larger sized holes, 3" and 4", fast and easy.

For water pipe sized holes loved the Uni-Bit (Cone sized cutter) or hole punch.

Of course if it got into smaller numbers of holes, it could turn into oxy-acy gas, grinders, carbide tipped hole saw bits, down to tin snips, lol.


----------



## mssp

our shop just bought the 2 9/16" stud punch. A bit cumbersome but sure beats using a hole saw


----------



## ogre plumber

mssp said:


> our shop just bought the 2 9/16" stud punch. A bit cumbersome but sure beats using a hole saw


Glad to see they bought a new one the old one required he-man strength in awkward positions.


----------



## mssp

ogre plumber said:


> Glad to see they bought a new one the old one required he-man strength in awkward positions.


Did the old one have the two settings on it? This one does and can be a pain in the arse when trying to set to cut and open.
By the way how is the shoulder getting along?


----------



## ogre plumber

mssp said:


> Did the old one have the two settings on it? This one does and can be a pain in the arse when trying to set to cut and open.
> By the way how is the shoulder getting along?


Yes it did had to get set and pull just right to get it open.Heading back out to Whiteman mon not feeling great but ready to do something.Besides my wife is sick of me being home.


----------



## turd

hole punch to get started.......tin snips in all directions to enlarge hole....aloha


----------



## Rebel Plumber

Plasma cutter is unrivaled for speed. A bit pricey, but it pays for itself in man power reduction.


----------



## Nikolai

We use a plasma. Like mentioned above, unrivaled for speed. Just make sure whoever is using it can cut a round hole.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Nikolai said:


> We use a plasma. Like mentioned above, unrivaled for speed. Just make sure whoever is using it can cut a round hole.


I've never used the plasma so my question is how can it be faster than the hole punch?


----------



## Redwood

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I've never used the plasma so my question is how can it be faster than the hole punch?


Keep in mind this guy is going slow! Way slow!






Here is what happens when you take the slow human out of the equation...


----------



## Plumberman

Oxy/Acy on thick studs, hole punch on thin grade.


----------



## plumb nutz

Whatever happened to the good ol' holesaw bit?


It's just a metal stud...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Thanks
I like plasma me want plasma


----------



## 422 plumber

plumb nutz said:


> Whatever happened to the good ol' holesaw bit?
> 
> 
> It's just a metal stud...


Too slow, plus the hot metal shavings get everywhere, especially down my collar.


----------



## Redwood

The Miller Spectrum 125C will run on 120 volts off a 2500 watt generator and cut mild steel from .004" to .125" thick. The 1/8" can be cut at 10" per min.
http://www.millerwelds.com/products/plasma/product.php?model=M00160

You will need an air compressor as well


----------



## leakfree

2 9/16 hole punch,keep it sharp and it works great.


----------



## Roscoe

Stud punch 
1914 Stud Punch for Steel Studwork to Suit Yellow Grommets

Designed for cutting holes in steel stud work
Suits yellow grommets

See plumbers choice .com.au


----------



## Tom.Plumber

we dont drill them, we use a Greenlee punch with plastic inserts. Its Fast and makes for a solid job.


----------



## Shadow Sabre

Agree, I do the same.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

